# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  Αποθήκευση ήχου σε EEPROM

## eebabs2000

Μήπως έχει κανείς υπόψην του καμιά εφαρμογή για να αποθηκεύσω ήχο σε EEPROM αφού γίνει ψηφιακός με έναν A/D converter. 

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Εννοέις σε σειριακή ? Εχω δει σχέδιο σε απλή (40 πιν)....

----------


## ΕΥΚΛΕΙΔΗΣ

Καλημέρα κα καλή εβδομάδα.  Για δές τα παρακάτω  :Exclamation:  

http://www.atmel.com/dyn/resources/p...ts/doc1456.pdf

http://www.atmel.com/dyn/resources/p...nts/avr335.zip

----------


## eebabs2000

Μπράβο ρε παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ πολύ. 

picburner1 για σειριακή έλεγα, αλλά αν έχεις σε απλή, δε το συζητάμε καθόλου. 
Ανεβασέ το αν μπορείς. 
Θα κάνω τα πειράματά μου με τα κυκλώματα που θα μου δώσετε παιδιά.  
Ποιο είναι το ολοκληρωμένο αυτό;

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πάρα πολύ και πάλι ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Προσοχή!!! Μιλάω για αναπαραγωγή ήχου από EEPROM και όχι για εγγραφή!

----------


## eebabs2000

Με ενδιαφέρει η εγγραφή αλλά βάλ' το αν το έχεις και θέλεις και βλέπουμε...

----------


## eebabs2000

Αλήθεια μήπως υπάρχει και κανένα σχεδιάκη με RAM; Ας μη μένουν τα δεδομένα μετά τη διακοπή της τροφοδοσίας...

----------


## eebabs2000

Μήπως θα μπορούσατε να μου προτείνεται κάποιο τσιπ RAM κάπως μεγαλούτσικο. Θα σχεδιάσω εγώ το κύκλωμα.
Ευχαριστώ!

----------

